# Channels On Demand



## MCIBUS (Oct 25, 2005)

*For thoose that sub to Bell Expresvu in the US BEV has introduced Channels on Demand on 188. There a few channels & service available. I do not know if this srvice is usable in the US or not.*

TOM


----------

